# Anyone else rock a tablet?



## PAXATTAX (Jun 24, 2018)

Love it. Best upgrade I've made doing this.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Yeah who cares about being able to see what is in front of you.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Yes I use the new iPad Pro. You is right it’s dope af. Totally elevates your drive. I don’t use it as my main device and don’t put it way up on my windshield like you do, cuz that’s the where the popo can see it good.

I use an iPhone to run the app and the tablet is down low for all my other non app needs.


----------



## PAXATTAX (Jun 24, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Yes I use the new iPad Pro. You is right it's dope af. Totally elevates your drive. I don't use it as my main device and don't put it way up on my windshield like you do, cuz that's the where the popo can see it good.
> 
> I use an iPhone to run the app and the tablet is down low for all my other non app needs.


Yeh it's a little high but I can see over it just fine. My field of view is not diminished although it looks that way in the image.

Mines a samsung t830.

If anyone has mount suggestions then I'm all ears (eyes, whatever.)


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I use the in dash display with Apple Carplay jailbroken to use Carbridge so I can put the Skip the Dishes app on the big display.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

What mount are you using for that? I like the tablet setup. I have a suction-to-dash one, but it makes a lot of noise over bumps and a suction-to-windshield one would work better for me 

And for those saying it blocks the road, if you sit upright it doesn’t block your vision. At least in my vehicle. I can still see all of my hood over the tab.


----------



## PAXATTAX (Jun 24, 2018)

SurginGeneral said:


> What mount are you using for that?


It's made by Apps2Car https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G82X5CY/?tag=ubne0c-20

I wish the snake arm was a little bit longer but it fits almost perfectly where it's at. It has a little pad that connects to the snake arm which rests on the dash to help prevent sway. It still sways a little bit, but it generally isn't like a hard shake. It swivels from portrait to widescreen easily as well.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I use a 10.1" GalaxyTab on a magnetic CD mount. It allows me to keep the tablet lower, and definitely without obstructing any of my view.

This is the only pic I have, which is what I Tweeted to Lyft to ***** about them not having a night mode. Their damn app is dangerous and blinding when driving in the dark.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I use a 10.1" GalaxyTab on a magnetic CD mount. It allows me to keep the tablet lower, and definitely without obstructing any of my view.


Funny thing about that night mode. IF I remember correctly, it does actually have a night mode but for some damn reason it only lets you choose whether you want night mode activated when you are first setting up the app, there are no settings for it afterwards. Not sure if reinstalling would make it show again, but setting up a new account probably would.


----------



## PAXATTAX (Jun 24, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I use a 10.1" GalaxyTab on a magnetic CD mount. It allows me to keep the tablet lower, and definitely without obstructing any of my view.
> 
> This is the only pic I have, which is what I Tweeted to Lyft to @@@@@ about them not having a night mode. Their damn app is dangerous and blinding when driving in the dark.
> View attachment 318735


A magnetic cd mount would be perfect for my civic. I'm driving a Jeep for uber and am using the suction cup mount for it. I didn't even know they made cd drive mounts. Pretty cool.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

I use an iPad mini I don’t think I would like anything bigger


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

samsung tab A its good to run everything other than the driver apps


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Rock a tablet? No, I do not USE a tablet. Is it supposed to be cool to say "rock"? It isn't.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

get over yourself "cool" "rock" who cares language changes


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Rock a tablet? No, I do not USE a tablet. Is it supposed to be cool to say "rock"? It isn't.


wow. cool guy alert everyone. watch out now


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

PAXATTAX said:


> Love it. Best upgrade I've made doing this.


Nice blind spot, in front of you :thumbup:


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I have been working on pairing an older 7" tablet (HTC Flyer) to my phone. It doesn't have the resources or horsepower to run the apps, but it does for an extended display. Just can't seem to get screen splitting to work like I need without a lot of scrolling. 

Basically boils down to phone is omg by wtf high definition resolution , 7" is 1024 x 800 resolution. I would not be comfortable fitting a larger tablet, or even a newer 7/8", due to high potential of damage and/or theft.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

PAXATTAX said:


> Love it. Best upgrade I've made doing this.


No, but I approve your choice of music. Much better than the Metallica version.


----------



## PAXATTAX (Jun 24, 2018)

Thin Lizzy is awesome. He's a rocker, and a roller, too.... baby!


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

the tablet has paid for itself ($150) in a month. It allows me to monitor the driver app precisely and position myself perfectly amidst all the couch ubers in my market. I slip by ping thankyou maaam!!!!! again and again


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

If I had a dollar for every pax that said "that's a huge screen, is this as Tesla?" 

Been rocking a tablet for 3 years now doing Uber. Makes the job so much easier. I made my mount for 5$, I bought some cheap metal at home depot and bent it to shape and welded it. I feel like the tablet has gotten me more tips as well because paxs can see the map but it is a double edged sword as there has been a increase in back seat drivers which I have 0 tolerance for and squash immediately.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

in adition to extra tips it just looks good sorta like a tesla hahahahaa


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

It appears that you have an showing a camera to inside somewhere. What is that and how did you imbed into hone screen, widget perhaps?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I have a Samsung TabE. It sits in the center console near the shifter using a cupholder mount. It's easy to reach and see and my Vantru dashcam blocks more of my outside view than this device. I run both U/L in dual-pane mode. It's nice running just one app in full-pane mode, but alas, it is what it is. At least I can have both up at the same time while streaming Pandora in the background.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I have a Samsung TabE. It sits in the center console near the shifter using a cupholder mount. It's easy to reach and see and my Vantru dashcam blocks more of my outside view than this device. I run both U/L in dual-pane mode. It's nice running just one app in full-pane mode, but alas, it is what it is. At least I can have both up at the same time while streaming Pandora in the background.


I have a tab pro that wont run lyft. Does lyft install on the tab e without issue?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Lyft runs. I've never met a software that doesn't have issues


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Rock a tablet? No, I do not USE a tablet. Is it supposed to be cool to say "rock"? It isn't.


I see your point, but I think you have to let things like that slide.

For me it was shocking to see how the English language had been totally mangled by the natives here in the Colonies when I arrived. If I had rebuked each offender then I would never had time to do anything.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I am grateful my eyes and ears are functioning prepoerly that I don't need any enhancement to see and hear the direction from my cell phone.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> I am grateful my eyes and ears are functioning prepoerly that I don't need any enhancement to see and hear the direction from my cell phone.


Grateful to whom?


----------



## PAXATTAX (Jun 24, 2018)

Munsuta said:


> I made my mount for 5$,


Innovative, I like it!

Check out this guy, though. LOL.






edit: Oh.. I added a vid link and it didn't work.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

PAXATTAX said:


> Thin Lizzy is awesome. He's a rocker, and a roller, too.... baby!


 Snowy White


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Low enough most people can't see it.

Looks very professional and it keeps your phone out of your hand.

Yes that's a big huge Square washer and double-sided tape on the back of it


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Yes I use the new iPad Pro. You is right it's dope af. Totally elevates your drive. I don't use it as my main device and don't put it way up on my windshield like you do, cuz that's the where the popo can see it good.
> 
> I use an iPhone to run the app and the tablet is down low for all my other non app needs.


What size iPad Pro?

Does


PAXATTAX said:


> Love it. Best upgrade I've made doing this.


Do you have a cellular version or just tether it?


----------



## PAXATTAX (Jun 24, 2018)

Authority said:


> What size iPad Pro?
> 
> Does
> 
> Do you have a cellular version or just tether it?


I have the wifi version. The 4g/LTE version was over $200 more. My hotspot works as good and haven't had a problem.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

PAXATTAX said:


> I have the wifi version. The 4g/LTE version was over $200 more. My hotspot works as good and haven't had a problem.


And probably much more cost effective than a tablet data plan as well.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

What do you recommend I get?



krbjmpr said:


> And probably much more cost effective than a tablet data plan as well.


But does tethering provide enough data? I don't really have a good sense of how much better the Uber app uses.


----------



## PAXATTAX (Jun 24, 2018)

Authority said:


> What do you recommend I get?
> 
> 
> But does tethering provide enough data? I don't really have a good sense of how much better the Uber app uses.


In the last month I've used 5.21GB of hotspot data use.



PAXATTAX said:


> In the last month I've used 5.21GB of hotspot data use.
> 
> I should add sometimes I watch hulu live with my 4g plan. Uber uses probably half a gig a week.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Low enough most people can't see it.
> 
> Looks very professional and it keeps your phone out of your hand.
> 
> ...


Ffs, you should invest in a steam cleaner your interior is starting to look like an old popcorn machine, what's in your vents and cubby?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Can't see it when the tablet is there........... Lol


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> I use an iPhone to run the app and the tablet is down low for all my other non app needs.


If you run the app on the phone what's on the tablet?


----------

